# After Effects, Wasseranimation



## ozren (13. November 2005)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein Problem mit den Effekten Wellenwelt und Kaustik. Ich würde gerne ein gelbes Logo aus einem gleich gelben Wasser auftauchen lassen aber egal was ich probiere funktioniert nicht so richtig. Es ist ja doch etwas komplizierter als Logos drehen oder irgendwie manipulieren. Würde mich sehr über eine Art Anleitung oder Anregung freuen.
Vielen Dank.


----------



## meta_grafix (13. November 2005)

Moin,

vielleicht hilft Dir das ein bisschen weiter. Alles nur rückwärts.

Gruß


----------

